# Tractor and pickup Ebling rear blades.



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Triple L and I made a trip out to Ebling to pick up 8 blades. We had his installed while we were there and can't say enough about the qaulity of the product and the people there. Met Mark Oomkes and that was worth the drive alone.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

This blade is 10 feet wide closed and 17.5" open.


----------



## snowman4 (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm at a loss for words.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

snowman4;838784 said:


> I'm at a loss for words.


I guess that's good then.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Very Nice!!!!!!! I went with a daniels for my first back plow this year.....but can see getting an ebling in the future, when the need arises. Congrats on some new toys!!!!!


----------



## GPS (Jun 27, 2008)

Nice!!! wesport Any rear tire flats on that truck will be easy to change now! 

Productivity can't help but go up with all those in the fleet.

Rear plows are almost non-existent here in my area. If I did lots, I'd definitely take a trip out to Grand Rapids. I've yet to hear a negative comment about Ebling on here.

And, yeah, I think meeting Mark would probably make the trip worthwhile :laughing:


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

snocrete;838822 said:


> Very Nice!!!!!!! I went with a daniels for my first back plow this year.....but can see getting an ebling in the future, when the need arises. Congrats on some new toys!!!!!


Thanks...................


GPS;838832 said:


> Nice!!! wesport Any rear tire flats on that truck will be easy to change now!
> 
> Productivity can't help but go up with all those in the fleet.
> 
> ...


I probably won't keep them all I'll sell a few if anyone is interested. Mark is kind of entertaining, his Ford truck is quirky just like him.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

I bought my first back blade last season, an Artic, doesn't lift the truch off of the ground like the ebeling. Nice looking unit, there may be another in the future for me as well.


----------



## TurfSolutionsMN (Dec 12, 2007)

How much do one of those blades run??


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Your going to have your lots done so fast you won't know what to do with yourself.

They look well made and the tractor blades are pretty big.


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

I see you came to my side of the state. Awesome equipment and plows. I was recently at Ebling's and they are a first class operation. How do you like that JD telehandler that you were unloading those plows with?


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Here are some pics of the trip, start to finish... Not just the last 2 minutes of the trip LOL...

Super impressed with these blades, worth every penny IMO...


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

And 1 more... Dave sooo impressed at these blades lifting the back of my 1 ton with a 9.2 Boss V in the bed right off of the ground!!!


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

lookn good! that tractor plow is going to be a beast in the snow!

where did you get your dovetail equip trailer? i tried looking it up on featherlites website but all they list is aluminum trailers. ive been searching b/c we need to get an equip trailer in the spring.


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

You guys really stepped it up! Keep us updated!


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

TurfSolutionsMN;838984 said:


> How much do one of those blades run??


7'6'' mold board that opens up to 12 feet is 5995 installed out the door.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

ProTouchGrounds;839365 said:


> lookn good! that tractor plow is going to be a beast in the snow!
> 
> where did you get your dovetail equip trailer? i tried looking it up on featherlites website but all they list is aluminum trailers. ive been searching b/c we need to get an equip trailer in the spring.


I bought it about 5 years ago and if you call Featherlite you can still get one. It's a very well built trailer.


Triple L;839363 said:


> And 1 more... Dave sooo impressed at these blades lifting the back of my 1 ton with a 9.2 Boss V in the bed right off of the ground!!!


I didn't realize you were taking pics, I was pretty impressed.


Mike S;839370 said:


> You guys really stepped it up! Keep us updated!


I will take some good vids, if they work as good as they look we should be fine.


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

Can you still run those snow ex v-boxes in the back of the pickup with that Ebling back blade ?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

T-MAN;839817 said:


> Can you still run those snow ex v-boxes in the back of the pickup with that Ebling back blade ?


Chad plans too, Ebling made a dual lift instead of a single for just that purpose. The salter will need to sit back 6" more then normal but it should work. Chad will know better after the first storm.


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

I like that spreader option that is nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## snowman4 (Nov 25, 2007)

JD Dave;839834 said:


> Chad plans too, Ebling made a dual lift instead of a single for just that purpose. The salter will need to sit back 6" more then normal but it should work. Chad will know better after the first storm.


JD's got dedicated salt trucks! wesport


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

Did you get four tractor mount and four truck mount? And is that a mock up of a salter in the photo of the tan truck at eblings shop?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Jelinek61;840057 said:


> Did you get four tractor mount and four truck mount? And is that a mock up of a salter in the photo of the tan truck at eblings shop?


5 tractors and 3 pickups and yes that is the mockup for the salter.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

I can't wait. How long of a trip was it?

Looks very nice. Any problems at the border?

I just got back from picking up a trailer in PA. 8 hours both ways. Spent a night.

Let me know when you think you would have time to do the install. Im not in a huge rush if you are still in the fields. 

TripleL you are going to have so many controlls in that cab you might want to get an assistant... what do you run on the front? boss that you just got?


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

I need one for the front too so I can safely get around in downtown chicago traffic............


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

MIDTOWNPC;840165 said:


> I can't wait. How long of a trip was it?
> 
> Looks very nice. Any problems at the border?
> 
> ...


LOL, the trip was awsome, to me it only felt like it took 2 hours... Two way radios make time fly....

Im gonna have my hands full, but im hoping this is gonna be one heck of a productive truck...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

JD Dave;838777 said:


> Met Mark Oomkes and that was worth the drive alone.


I'm not so sure I like the way you said that Dave.



GPS;838832 said:


> And, yeah, I think meeting Mark would probably make the trip worthwhile :laughing:


I'm sure I don't like the way you said that.



JD Dave;838884 said:


> Thanks...................
> 
> Mark is kind of entertaining, his Ford truck is quirky just like him.


Gee thanks buddy.

I thought it was entertaining going out with 2 guys I met on the internet for lunch\dinner\supper\whatever from Canada and having to listen about carpal tunnel from '2-way radio use' (like I believe that) and then Chad getting all excited about corn on the cob from a restaurant. Guess you guys don't get out much, lol.

Nice to finally meet you both in person.

Thanks for the meal, Chad, next time it's on Dave.


----------



## GPS (Jun 27, 2008)

Mark Oomkes;840656 said:


> I'm sure I don't like the way you said that.


Just kiddin around, Mark. :waving: I knew if anyone could handle a little ribbing, it'd be you. And, yes, I'm sure it will come back to me someday.

I actually find your sense of humor much like my own, and enjoy your posts (at least until they get deleted )

Ken


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

GPS;840669 said:


> Just kiddin around, Mark. :waving: I knew if anyone could handle a little ribbing, it'd be you. And, yes, I'm sure it will come back to me someday.
> 
> I actually find your sense of humor much like my own, *and enjoy your posts (at least until they get deleted* )
> 
> Ken


:laughing::laughing:

It's all good. I hand it out enough, I better be able to take it.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;840679 said:


> :laughing::laughing:
> 
> It's all good. I hand it out enough, I better be able to take it.


I'm not so sure I like the way you said that. LOL


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Some pics of Deans (Midtown PC) new Ebling that I helped him install. Some pics of my dirty GMC also. We put the blades on this weekend at my shop. Very happy with how the install went, now all we need is snow.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Both trucks look good. Not sure your going to get that white one through the drive-thru now.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Lookin Good boys...


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

cet;848023 said:


> Both trucks look good. Not sure your going to get that white one through the drive-thru now.


If the girls *****y at the intercom, I might just decide to let my wing out and take the post down.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Triple L;848025 said:


> Lookin Good boys...


Thanks Chad, you should see how fast our blades are with the bigger pump you didn't get. LOL


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

LOL, Your something else Dave


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

cet;839058 said:


> Your going to have your lots done so fast you won't know what to do with yourself.
> 
> They look well made and the tractor blades are pretty big.


*wont have any excuse about not being able to get hot coffee thats for sure:laughing:*

*trucks look great guys payup cant wait to see vids of the tractor in action pullin 17.5 wide of snow guzzling backbladewesport*


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

You guys make me so jealous!


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

lawnproslawncar;848357 said:


> You guys make me so jealous!


No worries, I meant to do that


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

Did you all get poly cutting edges or are they steel?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

lawnproslawncar;849379 said:


> Did you all get poly cutting edges or are they steel?


Triple L's truck is the only poly cutting edge because he's thinking of plowing some drives.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

I added some lights to the ebling, ran it into a trailer plug. Put the truck in reverse and on come the lights.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Looks like a great set-up Midtown. 

Also looks like you can change your sig line now.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

im sayin those lights will last a week.... maby 2... or maby 5 years.... good idea, im just worried about snow roll over if your pulling a big load...


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Triple L;878409 said:


> im sayin those lights will last a week.... maby 2... or maby 5 years.... good idea, im just worried about snow roll over if your pulling a big load...


What would you know about big loads? LOL

Looks really good Dean. I also like the Kubota and it looks like you got a screaming deal on the blower.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

His BF knows about big loads.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

I got a good deal on the blower.... Its a LuckNow The guy had exactly the same tractor only without a cab, but his had a small bucket/loader...rotortiller and mower. I tried to buy the whole thing but he didnt want to part with it yet. He wanted to buy my machine, for the cab and I wanted his. His would have been great for me to load sand with. The front blade on the kubota doesnt have float, so it kinda sucks.

Gotta get a new pane of glass on the kubota, after I hooked up the blower and took the picture I lifted it up and it put the controll for the auger thru the glass... good thing one of my tenants is an autoglass place. 

BigLoad... lol


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Triple L;878409 said:


> im sayin those lights will last a week.... maby 2... or maby 5 years.... good idea, im just worried about snow roll over if your pulling a big load...





Pristine PM ltd;878432 said:


> His BF knows about big loads.


Hmmm, my gaydar didn't go off when I met Chad. It was twinging a little when I shook Dave's hand though. :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:

Let me know how long the lights last, my guess is not too long.

Better make sure you have them wired via relay or you're going to start melting wires as well.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Mark Oomkes;879346 said:


> Hmmm, my gaydar didn't go off when I met Chad.


Thanks Mark.... Atleast someone else agree's they wount last long...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;879346 said:


> Better make sure you have them wired via relay or you're going to start melting wires as well.


Could you explain the relay thing?

I could run a seperate set of wires to another trailer plug type harness fused from the battery and then plug the lights into that... would that be better?

When I was positioning lights I found with the blade up I couldnt see behind the blade because of all the shadows created by having the lights under the bumper.


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

wow, those look sweet, i can hardly believe it can lift the truck..


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

rusty_keg_3;881453 said:


> wow, those look sweet, i can hardly believe it can lift the truck..


Either could I, we thought it was pretty cool and had to try it a few times.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

MIDTOWNPC;879380 said:


> Could you explain the relay thing?
> 
> I could run a seperate set of wires to another trailer plug type harness fused from the battery and then plug the lights into that... would that be better?
> 
> When I was positioning lights I found with the blade up I couldnt see behind the blade because of all the shadows created by having the lights under the bumper.


Mark is right, we had to run relays on our salt trucks or we'd burn a switch out in no time. Once we put relays in the switches would last forever. You can buy relays at any autoparts store and they come with directions on how to wire them.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

If Dean is only running 2 55 watt lights would he still need a relay? I bought a 2 light kit that came with wiring and a switch. There was no relay or mention of one. I have used relays for things drawing more power but these lights draw minimum power. My Pro Flo 2 didn't come with a relay or solenoid. It has 10 gage wire and a 30 amp switch.


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

Hey Dave, How much snow have you guys plowed so far this season. I see you're sending some cold air our way this week. A little moisture would make me happier!

Any pics of the new blades in full force yet?


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

lawnproslawncar;881741 said:


> Hey Dave, How much snow have you guys plowed so far this season. I see you're sending some cold air our way this week. A little moisture would make me happier!
> 
> Any pics of the new blades in full force yet?


No snow up here yet! Hopefully it wount be here for a few more weeks!


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

A few weeks!! Well I hate to burst your bubble...but the 1-15 day forecast for my area shows measurable snow for days 10 through 14. I think the moisture is gonna push up to your area....maybe. HA!

All that I know is my plow is getting sanded tonight and painted tomorrow night. Gonna need the heater on in the shop I'm afraid unless I want frozen paint! We are still doing leaf clean ups here and the corn really needs to dry for the cash croppers! Them poor guys are spending to much money drying the corn this year.


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh yeah! Have I mentioned it needs to snow to beat the bands? HAHA


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

lawnproslawncar;881881 said:


> A few weeks!! Well I hate to burst your bubble...but the 1-15 day forecast for my area shows measurable snow for days 10 through 14. I think the moisture is gonna push up to your area....maybe. HA!
> 
> All that I know is my plow is getting sanded tonight and painted tomorrow night. Gonna need the heater on in the shop I'm afraid unless I want frozen paint! We are still doing leaf clean ups here and the corn really needs to dry for the cash croppers! Them poor guys are spending to much money drying the corn this year.


i was just looking at your sig, just a tip, dont run the broom at full angle on either side, also, dont move it side to side with the pto running... that along with too much grease left in the grease gun leaves a $700 cv joint sitting on the curb VARY fast....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

MIDTOWNPC;879380 said:


> Could you explain the relay thing?
> 
> I could run a seperate set of wires to another trailer plug type harness fused from the battery and then plug the lights into that... would that be better?
> 
> When I was positioning lights I found with the blade up I couldnt see behind the blade because of all the shadows created by having the lights under the bumper.


No, too much for a 15 YO girl. 

Either follow Dave's instructions or get in touch with B&B or basher, I'm sure either of those guys can help you out with the details.



JD Dave;881537 said:


> Mark is right, we had to run relays on our salt trucks or we'd burn a switch out in no time. Once we put relays in the switches would last forever. You can buy relays at any autoparts store and they come with directions on how to wire them.





cet;881691 said:


> If Dean is only running 2 55 watt lights would he still need a relay? I bought a 2 light kit that came with wiring and a switch. There was no relay or mention of one. I have used relays for things drawing more power but these lights draw minimum power. My Pro Flo 2 didn't come with a relay or solenoid. It has 10 gage wire and a 30 amp switch.


If he's trying to operate 2 55 watt lights through wiring and a switch that are designed for a couple crappy bulbs like all OEM backup lights are, then yes, he will.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Nice stuff. Be carefull that you don't drag the driveway out with you with all that down pressure!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

cet;881691 said:


> If Dean is only running 2 55 watt lights would he still need a relay? I bought a 2 light kit that came with wiring and a switch. There was no relay or mention of one. I have used relays for things drawing more power but these lights draw minimum power. My Pro Flo 2 didn't come with a relay or solenoid. It has 10 gage wire and a 30 amp switch.


Mark is rtight ask B and B, I'm no expert the guy at Napa told me to use the relays and my problems went away. I was running 3 tractor lights on mine though.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Mark Oomkes;882042 said:


> No, too much for a 15 YO girl.
> 
> Either follow Dave's instructions or get in touch with B&B or basher, I'm sure either of those guys can help you out with the details.
> 
> If he's trying to operate 2 55 watt lights through wiring and a switch that are designed for a couple crappy bulbs like all OEM backup lights are, then yes, he will.


Thanks, thats what I wanted to know. I am far from a wiring expert but don't mind learning.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Mark Oomkes;879346 said:


> Hmmm, my gaydar didn't go off when I met Chad. It was twinging a little when I shook Dave's hand though. ::


HAHA-you sure have a way with words Mark. :laughing:

Looks like you have a following there Dave-hope this turns out to be the next greatest thing in our market and makes you a sh!tload of green.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Ill look around and see what I can find out about relays. I thought the trailer harness would be able to support the lights... see what I can find 

I dont know what a 15 yr old girl has to do with it. 

See you on the beach


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

Thanks for the input triple L. I will take your advise to the "T" and pass it on to the operator. I take it you've been down that road with the Walkers or just in general?


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

I really want one of these!


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

lawnproslawncar;882926 said:


> Thanks for the input triple L. I will take your advise to the "T" and pass it on to the operator. I take it you've been down that road with the Walkers or just in general?


I've been down that road with Walker... Thats why my powerbroom has a 6.5 hp motor sitting on top of it with a belt drive now... I couldnt justify $7-900 for a new cv joint on a unit I use 2 weeks a year...


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

NoFearDeere;918362 said:


> I really want one of these!


I just shipped one to Iowa City to PS member Peterbilt. He just took delivery on Fri, i hope he has it installed by now.


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

Installed it yesterday, then plowed with it. 

Works real good, and the way it cleans is just amazing

J.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Peterbilt;920021 said:


> Installed it yesterday, then plowed with it.
> 
> Works real good, and the way it cleans is just amazing
> 
> J.


I'm glad you liked it, I knew you would. What did your guys think of it?


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

Getting rod on board was a bit of a problem. But when he saw it actually do what I said it would do, he came around.

Its funny hearing what other plow guys think of it. Around here its ALL front blade, If you do something different, then you are just crazy or not normal. 

So this should get the guys all talking. 

Can't wait for the snow on Thursday, friday, and sat.

J.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Peterbilt;920669 said:


> Getting rod on board was a bit of a problem. But when he saw it actually do what I said it would do, he came around.
> 
> Its funny hearing what other plow guys think of it. Around here its ALL front blade, If you do something different, then you are just crazy or not normal.
> 
> ...


I think untill people see the blade in action they don't understand.


----------

